# Pictures from Myrtle Beach SC Vacation



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A couple of people asked for pictures from my recent Myrtle Beach vacation, so here they are:

Egret









Moonrise









Moonrise 1









Moonrise 2









Various pictures of the Sunrise. 
































































Thanks for looking! *


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

The photos are amazing! The like the beautiful colours of the sunrise and the egret between the reeds. How can people say their is no God? I think you have enjoyed your vacation in that beautiful place! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*Wow! very pretty pitures.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Owlet said:



The photos are amazing! The like the beautiful colours of the sunrise and the egret between the reeds. How can people say their is no God? I think you have enjoyed your vacation in that beautiful place! Thanks for sharing the photos.

Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes, I did enjoy my vacation -- I truly love to be by the ocean and having a full harvest moon was an added bonus! 



tippa said:



Wow! very pretty pitures.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Si! I wish I'd had a better camera, but even if I did I could never compare my photography to yours!! :laughing2:*


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Those sun rise pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

omg that sunset is so beautiful tha last picture i would love in my bedroom so calming thank you for sharing your trip with us


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


CaptainHowdy said:



Those sun rise pictures are beautiful!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Amelia! 



jane1888 said:



omg that sunset is so beautiful tha last picture i would love in my bedroom so calming thank you for sharing your trip with us

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jane -- Glad you liked the sunrise picture! *


----------



## BudgieKiss (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like someone had a great time! I love all the photos, but I especially adore the ones you captured at sunrise at the beach. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Those...are...BEAUTIFUL!!! I am jealous that you got to go on vacation Looks like you had an awesome time!!!


----------



## bellabudgie99 (Jun 24, 2010)

Those pictures are AMAZING! You must have had such an amazing time, the scenery is beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## osutk17 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, Deb.... they are LOVELY!


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome photos, you sure like to wake up early on your vacation. But I guess it was worth it to see that sunrise Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Those are beautiful! I love the last!  And the moon sort of looked like an odd shaped heart...


----------



## AnimalLuver (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! The moon looks so clumpy


----------



## BeckiC (Sep 24, 2007)

Those photos are beautiful! I love the colours of the sunrise.


----------



## ronsig (Oct 16, 2006)

Great pictures. I have to go there some time.

Sigrid


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BudgieKiss said:



Looks like someone had a great time! I love all the photos, but I especially adore the ones you captured at sunrise at the beach. Thanks for sharing. 

Click to expand...

Thanks for your comments! The sunrise was quite beautiful almost every day!!



Pate9713 said:



Those...are...BEAUTIFUL!!! I am jealous that you got to go on vacation Looks like you had an awesome time!!!

Click to expand...

We had fun! Stay tuned for pictures from Aruba in October! :laughing2:



bellabudgie99 said:



Those pictures are AMAZING! You must have had such an amazing time, the scenery is beautiful! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

Thanks, the water was nice and warm too. I had a great time playing in the surf and we went parasailing!!



louara said:



Awesome photos, you sure like to wake up early on your vacation. But I guess it was worth it to see that sunrise Thanks for sharing.

Click to expand...

Believe it or not, I was up before 5AM every day of vacation!  :laughing:



i♥mybudgies;894638 said:



Those are beautiful! I love the last!  And the moon sort of looked like an odd shaped heart...

Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't know why I ended up with double and triple exposure on the moon. 



AnimalLuver said:



Beautiful pictures! The moon looks so clumpy 

Click to expand...

That's just my bad photography! :laughing:



BeckiC said:



Those photos are beautiful! I love the colours of the sunrise.

Click to expand...

Thank you, I loved the colors of the sunrise too!



ronsig said:



Great pictures. I have to go there some time.
Sigrid

Click to expand...

It would be nice if you are able to (but the carribean is even better!!) Aruba is next month. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


osutk17 said:



Wow, Deb.... they are LOVELY!

Click to expand...

Thanks! *


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice selection of photos, especially those sunrise ones. Nothing like it first thing in the morning.


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautiful and beautiful. Looks like a perfect vacation spot. I want to see a sunset on the horizon. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cheeno said:



Nice selection of photos, especially those sunrise ones. Nothing like it first thing in the morning.

Click to expand...

I agree totally! I was up every morning no later than 5AM. :laughing2:



aka.pody said:



Beautiful and beautiful. Looks like a perfect vacation spot. I want to see a sunset on the horizon. It's on my bucket list. 

Click to expand...

Hey, Arlene! I'm originally from the mid-west too and actually lived in Northbrook and Evanston, IL for several years.  Sunrises over the ocean are wonderful.  I bet sunrises over Lake Michigan would be pretty spectacular too!!*


----------



## Budgiebud (Jun 21, 2011)

Very beautiful pictures, especially of the sunrise. Loved the light reflection on water. I am sure it will be more lovely in person. You must have enjoyed a lot. 

.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiebud said:



Very beautiful pictures, especially of the sunrise. Loved the light reflection on water. I am sure it will be more lovely in person. You must have enjoyed a lot. 
.

Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes, I did enjoy it -- I love the ocean and if I don't get to experience the joy of it every year or so I begin going into "withdrawal" symptoms. :laughing2:*


----------



## Budgiebud (Jun 21, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I did enjoy it -- I love the ocean and if I don't get to experience the joy of it every year or so I begin going into "withdrawal" symptoms. :laughing2:*




.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Those are beautiful!!  Thanks for sharing!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome! Thanks to everyone for looking! *


----------

